# Husband following sexy girls on Tiktok, IG, FB and Twitter



## Just a curious woman (Nov 14, 2021)

Is it wrong that I caught my husband watching those TikTok videos link to YouTube. The only way I find out is because he mentions me to do things that those women do so I Google that and found out that it was linked to to those types of videos. He's also the type of man to always put me down or be quick to blame me if something isn't is it right with our kids. But then turns around and tries to be sexual with me.I'm so asked I don't know what to do.

I have asked him why he watches those videos and he says because it's just there to see.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Just a curious woman said:


> Is it wrong that I caught my husband watching those TikTok videos link to YouTube. The only way I find out is because he mentions me to do things that those women do so I Google that and found out that it was linked to to those types of videos. He's also the type of man to always put me down or be quick to blame me if something isn't is it right with our kids. But then turns around and tries to be sexual with me.I'm so asked I don't know what to do.
> 
> I have asked him why he watches those videos and he says because it's just there to see.


 I moved your post here so you have your own thread to address your issues.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Just a curious woman said:


> Is it wrong that I caught my husband watching those TikTok videos link to YouTube. The only way I find out is because he mentions me to do things that those women do so I Google that and found out that it was linked to to those types of videos. He's also the type of man to always put me down or be quick to blame me if something isn't is it right with our kids. But then turns around and tries to be sexual with me. I'm so asked I don't know what to do.
> 
> I have asked him why he watches those videos and he says because it's just there to see.


It sounds like you need to address the issue of him not treating you with respect. That's the foundation of a good marriage. 

How long have you been married? 

Can you give us an example or two of the times he's put you down?


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

I don’t use TikTok so I can’t comment on that but I do feel that as a married man it is inappropriate to follow IG influencer bikini babes on there.

At the very least he can make a separate account to follow them with, it’s very easy on mobile to do so. Then if someone like an employer or family member looks him up it’s not a bunch of bikini models he’s following.

To address the other part of it, I just get my wife bikinis. She wore one for me a couple days ago and I’m still thinking about it. No IG needed.


----------

